# Monster Hunter: So sind die Monster im Film umgesetzt



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Monster Hunter: So sind die Monster im Film umgesetzt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Monster Hunter: So sind die Monster im Film umgesetzt*


----------



## Pitzah (10. November 2020)

Ja ich weiß, das wird kein perfekter Superfilm mit den besten Kritiken, aber ich finds geil.
Falls es den Online sofort digital zu kaufen gibt, kann ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht zurückhalten


----------



## bynemesis (10. November 2020)

Milla beste. <3 <3


----------

